# Â£100. What Japanese Watch Would You Buy ?



## S2K Tuning (Dec 18, 2013)

What are your thoughts/suggestions ?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

In order to make suggestions, one would have to have a description of the watch characteristics/features which interest you. Price alone is very broad.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Secondhand Seiko Monster


----------



## S2K Tuning (Dec 18, 2013)

normdiaz said:


> In order to make suggestions, one would have to have a description of the watch characteristics/features which interest you. Price alone is very broad.


It was more of a debate starter rather than specific to a purchase. I could have chosen another filter. Price was the first thing that came to mind.

Used or new suggestions ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

New SNZH57










Second hand - Monster :yes:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Secondhand Monster.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ignore the 200m Monster it`s fugly, people will point & laugh at you in the street if they see you wearing one :rofl2:

The 100m version is far better looking...

*SEIKO-5 Sports** SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*



Also, as Mutley suggested, these are an excellent choice...

*SEIKO-5 Sports SNZH57, cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels.*



& unlike the 200m Monster, wear either of these watches on the street & women will recognise that you are a man with excellent taste & throw themselves at you :brunette:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

My first thought was seiko 5. Variety, quality and bang for the buck.

I have a SNZH with the blue bezel on a NATO. Slightly above the price range but a beautiful thing to look at touch and wear


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

MONSTER


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ignore the 200m Monster it`s fugly, people will point & laugh at you in the street if they see you wearing one :rofl2:


Says the man that goes double wristed :rofl:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Citizen Eco-drive.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

As an alternative to Seiko, (kind of), how about a pulsar. You'd have a few quid in change to buy some straps for it


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Add Â£11 more and get Seiko 009 from creationwatches me thinks


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Orient Mako of some sort.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore the 200m Monster it`s fugly, people will point & laugh at you in the street if they see you wearing one :rofl2:
> ...


Compared to owning & actually wearing a 2oom Monster - going double wristed is perfectly sane


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> going double wristed is perfectly sane


Oh dear, after working for 30 years in a psychiatric environment Mac is showing signs akin to that of Stockholm syndrome :tease:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Normality is over rated







:lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Normality is over rated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For once I agree, I tried it once and it totally did my head in :blink:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

steve plywood said:


> Citizen Eco-drive.


I second that suggestion, but go for sapphire crystal, PC, power-save mode, and independent hour-hand

adjustment.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Lorus will give value for money whatever style you prefer


----------



## Watchdude49 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mutley said:


> New SNZH57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of mesh is this? Looks sharp...


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd save an extra few pennies and get a SKX007/009.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I`m sorry guys but i have all the above.007,2x009`s,blue monster/453,blue monster/455,black monster and the orange monster and a few close to them.

When it comes down to it the Orange and black Monsters imo are the best vfm you are going to get....... Love em.

DILLIGAF--------- What Mach says.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Watchdude49 said:


> What kind of mesh is this? Looks sharp...


Sharkmesh from ebay - I can't remember the seller but there are quite a few who do them now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tcj said:


> I`m sorry guys but i have all the above.007,2x009`s,blue monster/453,blue monster/455,black monster and the orange monster and a few close to them.
> 
> When it comes down to it the Orange and black Monsters imo are the best vfm you are going to get....... Love em.
> 
> DILLIGAF--------- What Mach says.


DILLIC


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Dave O said:


> As an alternative to Seiko, (kind of), how about a pulsar. You'd have a few quid in change to buy some straps for it


Liking that blue strap. Where did you get it from?

Japanese? Â£100 got to be an Orient much more class than a chavy monster.







Use the bay or the big river so you can get your money back easy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

IAmATeaf said:


> I'd save an extra few pennies and get a SKX007/009.


Good suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## S2K Tuning (Dec 18, 2013)

Any suggestions for brand new ?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

have a look at the seiko 5s plenty out there under budget


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

S2K Tuning said:


> Any suggestions for brand new ?


Citizen EcoDrive BM8240-03E (RRP Â£90 and available for less)










Citizen EcoDrive BM6400-00E (RRP Â£129, but you could pick one up for about Â£100 in a sale)










Or a Pulsar Kinetic PD2035X1 (RRP Â£99 - can be bought for less)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Always liked the styling of the Citizen BM8240 but shied away from it as the WR rating is 30M and my personal preference is 50 WR and above.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > As an alternative to Seiko, (kind of), how about a pulsar. You'd have a few quid in change to buy some straps for it
> ...


It came with the watch. It's like a Perlon one. I did mention the make in a post ages ago but I've forgotten it now and can't find the post


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought it might be Perlon, not easy to get colour. Cheers.


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

Monster. But I have. Blue ray. Have it too. Big mako? Depend on wrist size


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for Orient Mako from me. I've had both the normal and XL versions, and they were both cracking looking watches with excellent timekeeping :thumbup:

Here they are side by side so you can see the difference in size:










I acquired and then flipped them both on here after a short ownership. The black one was too small for my taste, and although I really liked the orange one I traded it for a quartz Kienzle Aviator because I couldn't get my head around the whole auto thing - and I still don't get it, sorry guys! :lol: Both nice watches though, and the XL in particular is absolutely gorgeous in the flesh.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Seiko Solar for me.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Second hand BFK


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

With Â£100 I would get a decent Solar G-shock and a cheap Casio diver if you can at a good price new or used. I do use the timing features of the G's in my experience as well as others they are nicely made for the price if not a little informal, though I could live with that. 

Edit: Thinking about this I had a strange realisation . I realised that I NEED a G-Shock for day to day things and to get by with life, but all of my divers I can live without :shocking:. What a shock, does that make me a G fan?








I never saw that coming.

The MTG-930 has everything I like to use minus a countdown timer. This is worn most days for a while and it holds up very well to abuse, very comfy on the bracelet too!










Casio diver, cant remember the model but it was superb value new and is surprisingly well made. Lume is chyte though but it looks classy.










Tony


----------



## Rolandski (Feb 5, 2013)

Orient Mako good VFM and in-house movement :thumbup:

Here's mine


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've racked up nearly Â£100 in vouchers from doing online surveys again, so I've been scouring Amazon!!

The three most likely candidates are;

SNN253P1



SKA557



SNDD61



I think the black and red Neo Sport is in the lead at the moment, I've fancied one of those for a while now and you don't see many about!


----------

